# Shooting a glow party on Sunday... How would I go about this?



## dearlybeloved (Jul 23, 2013)

i'm shooting a Roygbiv glow party on sunday and I know its going to be dark and cant use much flash at all. I don't really see how I would do this without a tripod and long exposures.

Anyone have experience or knowledge with this?


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 23, 2013)

Buy a D4 and crank the ISO on that bizzz!? lol


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 23, 2013)

What is a "glow party"?

I assume it will involve stuff that glows, but other than that, I'm at a loss.


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 23, 2013)

What the Hell is a "glow party"?


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 23, 2013)

I heard of a blow party but never a glow party.


----------



## Dinardy (Jul 23, 2013)

This...? Don't forget bring along Molly and Dr. E

Although this says Andy's Glow Party, I assure you it was not mine


----------



## cptkid (Jul 24, 2013)

A party with glow sticks I presume. 

You're going to need a flash buddy, unless you have a camera that has amazing high ISO capabilities and a lens that opens to f1.8


----------



## dearlybeloved (Jul 24, 2013)

I've got a d800e, nikon 24-70 f2.8, 70-200 f2.8, 16-35 f4, 85 f1.18 and a 50 f1.8 at my disposal. I dont think a flash is going to cut it in these circumstances. itll be too bright and theres going to be a show going on as well.


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2013)

Dinardy said:


> This...? Don't forget bring along Molly and Dr. E



Oh behave...


----------



## SLPhotography (Jul 25, 2013)

Never shot one before, but I've been to one. Usually they are brighter than you'd think. The glow party usually is just for the audience and there should be a good amount of light coming off the stage (enough to get the artists and the front couple rows or more. The light will vary as the set goes on). Good luck, cant wait to see pictures.


----------



## cptkid (Jul 26, 2013)

dearlybeloved said:


> I've got a d800e, nikon 24-70 f2.8, 70-200 f2.8, 16-35 f4, 85 f1.18 and a 50 f1.8 at my disposal. I dont think a flash is going to cut it in these circumstances. itll be too bright and theres going to be a show going on as well.



Take your 24-70 2.8 and crank the ISO. Also your 50 1.8 as well.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 26, 2013)

You have to decide what you want photographs of.  The scene is going to have an extremely wide dynamic range, from the light sources (as opposed to reflected light) of the glow sticks to the deep shadows of the people holding them.  Odds are that you aren't going to find an exposure that will work well for both so you have to decide.  If it's the glow sticks, then use a tripod and relatively long exposure.  If it's the people, use a flash.  If you want to TRY and get both then use a tripod with long exposure and a flash with your camera set to rear-curtain synch.


----------



## Robbo521 (Jul 27, 2013)

its not that bad.i did some for our school band.they had lots of black lights set up and all the kids had neon colored shirts on and glow sticks all over them.i used a 17-50 2.8 sigma.i hand held all mine.if its a little blur it makes it look cool to me.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Jul 29, 2013)

So I shot the glow party last night and have tons of images.  I'll take a few of the best shots and post them up to show you guys and tell you what I did. 

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## gconnoyer (Jul 29, 2013)

Really interested to see how these turned out!


----------



## dearlybeloved (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm going through the today and tonight  when I'm done,  I'll post up a few.


----------



## TechChuck (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking forward to them.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Aug 8, 2013)

As promised (sorry its a little late) 

Here are 10 of the photos I shot from the glow party. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks


----------



## DiskoJoe (Aug 13, 2013)

You should be fine with the d800.


----------

